# No 4G



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

For some reason I have not has 4G these past few days (live in philly). Anyone else around here have any issues? I've tried multiple roms multiple radios and right now I switched back to completely stock. Verizon says everything is ok on there end so i have no idea what's going on.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

CoolRalph said:


> For some reason I have not has 4G these past few days (live in philly). Anyone else around here have any issues? I've tried multiple roms multiple radios and right now I switched back to completely stock. Verizon says everything is ok on there end so i have no idea what's going on.


Guess the Phillies weren't the only thing my Cards knocked out while in town! 

By the power of greyskull


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"CoolRalph said:


> For some reason I have not has 4G these past few days (live in philly). Anyone else around here have any issues? I've tried multiple roms multiple radios and right now I switched back to completely stock. Verizon says everything is ok on there end so i have no idea what's going on.


That's what happened to me I haven't fixed it though I haven't had the time to unroot and go to Verizon. you should try a new sim card I haven't had the chance for that either. call Verizon and tell them what can you do ...


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, I've been having issues myself no 4g the last few days now this. I'm ready to swap to a 3g device I mean .06 mbps? I'd have better luck on 1X


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

It's bothering the hell outta me I use 3g 90% of the time and now I need 4g and can't use it


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"CoolRalph said:


> It's bothering the hell outta me I use 3g 90% of the time and now I need 4g and can't use it


How much time have you been without 4g?


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

RichSimplicity said:


> How much time have you been without 4g?


since wednesday


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"CoolRalph said:


> since wednesday


I haven't been able to connect since last Thursday.


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you guys tried the airplane mode trick? Just toggle it and see if that helps. Next what radio band is your phone set too? Sometimes the cdma /lte/evdo will act up maybe try lte mode instead. I use an app called phone info which is a short cut to the radio interface if its not already built into your rom. Open phone info app choose first option phone information the scroll to the bottom and change it. I live in a weak signal area I'm constantly changing mine just to achieve a signal. Everything works for me in lte mode all text,voice and data. The only one that gives me trouble is evdo (3g) only. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Micheal but yeah I've tried airplane mode, restarting the radio and other options to off the mobile network and so far 3 roms synergy,liquid and the newest ota, I normally run cm7 and even tried an older radio and only suceeded n draining my battery and getting 1x a few times and no network at others but in short, my phone works phonemonilly with only 3g....but one of the main selling points and what's supposed to justify me buying a phone that costs 2x as much as others with higher specs

Sorry for ranting, I love my tbolt and I'm not gonna scrap it yet but I'm tempted at times, I just don't enjoy having 5-7 mbps one day 3g the next and then speeds that don't even break 2/3s of a mbps


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey man this is a stupid odd suggestion but have tried taking out the sim and putting it back in? It could be going bad as well. You should have 4g its what you bought the phone for!


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

There is an even deeper setting on sense roms by dialing ##778## then 0000000 for password. Under the modem settings you can try changing the erhp settings to enable I believe and try that. You have to hit the menu key and commit the changes it will reboot from there. Just remember what you changed so of you need to revert you can. Also flashing another rom will fix any of those settings. Other then that I'd say its the sim card going bad. I'm not sure how to get to them on asop but will try to find out.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

"android_michael said:


> There is an even deeper setting on sense roms by dialing ##778## then 0000000 for password. Under the modem settings you can try changing the erhp settings to enable I believe and try that. You have to hit the menu key and commit the changes it will reboot from there. Just remember what you changed so of you need to revert you can. Also flashing another rom will fix any of those settings. Other then that I'd say its the sim card going bad. I'm not sure how to get to them on asop but will try to find out.


I think Ur talking about when 4g was down a while back that was the only way to get 3g to work


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Could be true, its worked for me at home to get 4g but maybe one of those other settings could help him. Sounds like a sim unfortunately but vzw should replace it free from what I understand. I would call them before I took it in though. Just get back to a normal gb sense 2.1 rom and call l, I'm sure they will try to give suggestions to fix it too.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Ill jump back to the ota and try that nandroids ftw, anyway its not that I don't have 4g its that its ungodly slow once I can pick it up and this is new I've been having phenominal speeds except the last few days


----------



## gmogoody (Jul 21, 2011)

I live in Philly as well and I get 4G perfectly fine on two thunderbolts. I was on the 2.11.605.3 RUU Radios and my wife was on the 2.11.605.2 RUU Radios. I noticed in Philly the 2.11.605.3 RUU Radios would stay in 3G more often then the others. Once I flashed the 2.11.605.2 RUU Radios I have been if 4G all the time.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

just realized this happened when i forgot to pay my bill...needless to say after 4 calls to customer servie, the only thing that fixed this was getting a brand new sim card.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"CoolRalph said:


> just realized this happened when i forgot to pay my bill...needless to say after 4 calls to customer servie, the only thing that fixed this was getting a brand new sim card.


That's exactly what happened to me I still haven't been able to fix it. Did you fix it after the new sim?


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> That's exactly what happened to me I still haven't been able to fix it. Did you fix it after the new sim?


Yea after they popped a new sim card in it works fine now


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"CoolRalph said:


> Yea after they popped a new sim card in it works fine now


Were you rooted when went .do they even check?


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea I'm running bamf LOL he was like this is cool howd u do it


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"CoolRalph said:


> Yea I'm running bamf LOL he was like this is cool howd u do it


Haha nice


----------

